# Only at the bank



## jokensmoken (Jun 20, 2019)

Its a bright sunny Tuesday and miss Whack is busy waiting customers at her teller window when a frog walks in...
He waits patiently in line and when it is his turn he hopes up on the counter and says " "good morning, my name is Kermit Stone and I'd like to borrow $25,000.00
Miss Whack says to the frog "please, call me Patty" then proceeds " Certainly, we can do that for you, but it is a fairly substantial amount,  I'll need some collateral. 
Kermit says "sure" and pulls out a small glass figurine of an elephant and proudly hands it over...
Miss Whack is a little perplexed because the small statute doesnt look to be anything special but being the professional she is, she takes it from Kermit and informs him she will have to clear the loan with her manager.
She goes to the managers desk and quietly says "I have a frog named Kermit Stone who wants to borrow a substantial ammount of money but all he has for collateral is this silly glass elephant"
The manager takes the elephant and looks it over and looks up and says...
"Well, it's a knickknack Patty Whack. Give the frog a loan, his old mans a rolling stone"


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 20, 2019)

A Scotsman, a lesbian and a stallion walk into a bar.

The bartender says, is this a joke?


----------

